# فيديوهات انيماشن رائعه جدا للتكييف شارحه تقريبا كل حاجه ها تدعيلى ارجو التثبيت



## eng_mun3m (4 مايو 2009)

لقد اعدت الموضوع ثانية لان عنوانه واول الكلام اللى فيه ما كنش موضح ان الفديوهات متحمله وباذن الله سيتم استكمال الباقى ده اللينك اهم ملف فى هذه الملفات هو INDX.AVI شارح المركزى بطريقه ممتازه


http://rapidshare.com/files/229372537/APPINT.AVI.html

الرابط الثاني


http://www.4shared.com/dir/14934213/...6/sharing.html

وهذا لينك لمحاضرة جميله بعنوان Selection of Air Conditioning Systems

على اليوتيوب ولو حد عا يزها عل موقع تانى يقول وان شاء الله ها احاول ارفعها له 4shared
على ده لو حد طلب
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebKsxjzrcH4


----------



## AtoZ (4 مايو 2009)

رابط غير موجود !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (4 مايو 2009)

الرابط غير موجود يا اخى الكريم 
وهندعيلك من غير اى حاجة متقلقش


----------



## eng_mun3m (4 مايو 2009)

بعد التعديل:
*http://rapidshare.com/files/229376906/APPSEL.AVI.html 
الملف التانى*​




الرابط القديم
http://www.4shared.com/dir/14934213/...6/sharing.html


----------



## eng_mun3m (4 مايو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/14934213/...6/sharing.html


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (4 مايو 2009)

*جزيت الجنه*

الرابطين لا يعملان و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (4 مايو 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## majdy82 (4 مايو 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل يا غالي
الرجاء اعادة تحميلها....
و جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alaa_84 (4 مايو 2009)

أخى الكريم من فضلك أعد رفع الملف على موقع آخر


----------



## eng_mun3m (5 مايو 2009)

فاتحه عندى وفيها جميع الملفات ها احاول ارفعهم على موقع تانى


----------



## eng_mun3m (5 مايو 2009)

او حد لقى اللينك شغال يا ريت يقولى


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (5 مايو 2009)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## eng_mun3m (5 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ده لينك اول ملف

http://rapidshare.com/files/229372537/APPINT.AVI.html

فاضل 21 ملف

مع ان اللنك الاول شغال
يا ريت حد يحاول فيه 22 ملف عايه
http://www.4shared.com/dir/14934213/d4c83cc6/sharing.html


----------



## eng_mun3m (5 مايو 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/229376906/APPSEL.AVI.html 
الملف التانى


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (6 مايو 2009)

أخى الكريم جزاك الله خيراً ونفعك بما صنعت ، لقد حملت الملفات كلها والحمد لله، جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (6 مايو 2009)

الف شكر والله و جزاك الله خير التحميل تمام ومفيد جدا


----------



## eng_hma_power (28 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واصلح بالك


----------



## mech.mohamed (28 يونيو 2009)

جارى التحميل شكرا على المجهود الراائع


----------



## بلال أبوجيب (29 يونيو 2009)

الف شكرلك يا اخي مشكور


----------



## مازن45 (29 يونيو 2009)

لا يوجد لينك يعمل كل اللينكات لا تعمل


----------



## eng_mun3m (30 يونيو 2009)

مازن45 قال:


> لا يوجد لينك يعمل كل اللينكات لا تعمل


 


اخى حاول فى اللينكات الاخيرة ولا تحاول فى اول لينكين


----------



## egy_silver (30 يونيو 2009)

اسال الله لك راحة تملانفسك ورضايغمرقلبك وعملايرضي ربك


----------



## مازن45 (1 يوليو 2009)

أسف هناك لينك يعمل وجاري التحميل


----------



## alaa_84 (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ياأخى الكريم


----------



## eng_mun3m (19 يوليو 2009)

وهذا لينك لمحاضرة جميله بعنوان Selection of *Air Conditioning* Systems

على اليوتيوب ولو حد عا يزها عل موقع تانى يقول وان شاء الله ها احاول ارفعها له 4shared
على ده لو حد طلب
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebKsxjzrcH4


----------



## رزق نصر (19 يوليو 2009)

بعد التحية
ارجو من سيادتكم الوضوح فى كتابة العنوين لان البيحصل ان الواحد يلاقى العنوان وبعدين رابط ....... الى اخرة كل دة بيضع وقت وجهد واحنا المفروض مهندسين يعنى عارفين قيمة الوقت والجهد 
اشكركم على حسن تعاونكم


----------



## eng_mun3m (19 يوليو 2009)

رزق نصر قال:


> بعد التحية
> ارجو من سيادتكم الوضوح فى كتابة العنوين لان البيحصل ان الواحد يلاقى العنوان وبعدين رابط ....... الى اخرة كل دة بيضع وقت وجهد واحنا المفروض مهندسين يعنى عارفين قيمة الوقت والجهد
> اشكركم على حسن تعاونكم




المشكله يا بشمهندس ان الموضوع محتاج لتنسيق بمعنى ان المفروض الروابط الصحيحه توضع فى البدايه
بس وده مش فى ايدى ده فى ايد الاخوة المشرفين وانا بعت بالكلام ده رسالتين وما اتعملش حاجه


----------



## eng_mun3m (21 يوليو 2009)

* وده لينك على اليوتيوب عليه محاضرات مهمه جدا للتكييف*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvUhiXD63Eg


----------



## dbooor (22 يوليو 2009)

أخى الكريم جزاك الله خيراً ونفعك بما صنعت


----------



## eng_mun3m (22 يوليو 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYz0vKRFJQg


وده فيديو بالعربى


----------



## alaa_84 (22 يوليو 2009)

إيه الحلاوة دى ........... مجهود مميز يستحق التقدير والإحترام


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و نرجو منكم المزيد


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (30 أغسطس 2009)

نرجوا النحميل على اى رابط أخر لان هذا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أسد الله (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفعك بما علمك


----------



## المستشار الدولي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط غير موجود يا اخى الكريم


----------



## م/وفاء (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن رابط اخر غير هذا الرابط؟


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششككككككككككووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_mun3m (2 سبتمبر 2009)

المستشار الدولي قال:


> الرابط غير موجود يا اخى الكريم



الرابط الاخير هو اللى شغال 



ومش عارف احطة فى اول الموضوع لانة مش بايدى ده فى ايد الاخوة المشريفين


----------



## eng_mun3m (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر للمهندس الكويتى نعم المشرفين جزيت خيرا


----------



## power2000sa (7 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكرا أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة الرائعة .*


----------



## جابر 1973 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## بسيوني حسن (8 يناير 2010)

الف شكر والله و جزاك الله خير التحميل تمام


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم بس الروابط مش شغاله


----------



## المهندس مضر (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم لكن يرجى تحميلها على مواقع أخرى لأن الملفات لا تعمل


----------



## ezzdin (28 فبراير 2010)

شغاله وماشاء الله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمود مهران (4 مارس 2010)

*الروابط لا تعمل يا باشا *
*الرجاء اعادة تحميلها....
و جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## amr fathy (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خادم محمد (31 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## mhmoodk (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## Atatri (23 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رجاء الموسوي (11 يوليو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حسن الشال (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (15 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الحبيب

العنوان شيق جداا 

ولكن الروابط لم تعمل معى 

كلها........

فأرجو منك التكرم برفع الروابط مرة اخرى

وجزاك الله عن وقتك هذا خيرااااا


----------



## zanitty (15 ديسمبر 2010)

رجاء الموسوي قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل





engr.freshgraduate قال:


> أخى الحبيب
> 
> العنوان شيق جداا
> 
> ...



اتفضلوا

http://www.mediafire.com/?cfu4m4v9p44bi


----------



## abdelrahim (17 ديسمبر 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## pano (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الروابط لاتعمل وجزاك الله خير على كل حال


----------

